# Calmas equatoriais



## peregrino (24 Jul 2008 às 20:59)

Hola a todos, estoy en Cabo Verde rumbo a Brasil a bordo de un Velero. Me gustaria saber si alguien puede orientarme sobre la longitud donde las calmas ecuatoriales estan mas estrechas en esta epoca del año.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Vince (24 Jul 2008 às 23:54)

peregrino disse:


> Hola a todos, estoy en Cabo Verde rumbo a Brasil a bordo de un Velero. Me gustaria saber si alguien puede orientarme sobre la longitud donde las calmas ecuatoriales estan mas estrechas en esta epoca del año.
> Muchas gracias.




Olá, sinceramente não sei onde é mais fácil furar a ZCIT e as dificeis calmarias equatoriais. 
A única coisa em que posso ajudar é indicando uns modelos numéricos com as previsões de vento:

(clicar em "Wind speed and direction (knots)"):
http://www.meteosimtruewind.com/en/modelling/weather_maps.php?model=GFS&grid=AMS

Ou estes: 
Atlantico Norte:
http://www.stormsurfing.com/cgi/display.cgi?a=natla_slp
Atlantico Sul:
http://www.stormsurfing.com/cgi/display_alt.cgi?a=satla_slp


----------

